# Best Elk load for a Knight..



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

So, based upon all of your experience here on the board, what would you recommend as an optimum load for elk with a Knight MK-85 Stainless Predator rifle.. For a lot of years I shot a 248 gr. Hornady XTP in a green sabot with 90 grains of Pyrodex "P" powder.. It was a good load, and it has accounted for a few deer.. but I am just wondering what would be the best load for a little larger animal. Thanks for your input.. KattKrapp


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

KT, I shoot 100 grains 777 powder Pellets under 295 Powerbelt, all guns shoot different but my night shoots well with this setup.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Let me preface my statement by saying that I have never shot an Elk with this, but have shot 5 deer with this load. Shots were from 50 yards to 150 yards: 2 dropped in their tracks, 1 ran about 30 yards, and the other two took only a couple steps and were done. Although I have not shot an elk with this load yet, I would be very confident in its ability to put an elk down very nicely. 

I have the same muzz (.54 cal). I absolutely LOVE what I have shot out of it in the past. I use the Barnes Expander MZ in 275 grain with 110 grains of triple 7 powder. I used to use the 325 grain, but didn't feel I needed that heavy and the 275 seemed to shoot better.


----------

